# Départ à la retraite



## Catherine13 (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
le départ à la retraite  est il un licenciement des employeurs avec primes de 1/80eme ou c'est une démission de l'assistante maternelle,  ou autres ?
"il me semble avoir lu qu'il pourrait y avoir une prime ancienneté"
Merci de toutes vos réponses 
Bonne journée à vous toutes


----------



## Pioupiou (27 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 
La prime  de départ à la retraite sera mise en place le 1 janvier 2023.
Il faudra en faire la demande via un formulaire cerfa  auprès de l'organisme assureur désigné  par L'APNI avec les pièces justificatives. 
Cette demande doit être faite dans un délai de 180 jours calendaires à compter du lendemain de la date effective de départ en retraite.
Pour partir en retraitr la salariée bien que la loi ne prévoit pas de procédure particulière elle doit en informer l'employeur. 
Le code du travail prévoit un préavis identique au licenciement, on peut penser qu'il en est de même  pour nous.
En tout état de cause la convention impose un ecrit pour qu'elle soit le résultat d'une volonté  claire et non équivoque. Une lettre ar est souhaitable.


----------

